# No more Rogers!!



## Julianq101 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am sooooooooooooo happy. My employer just signed a corporate plan with Telus and employees qualify for an iphone 4 discount. And that means NO MORE WAITING FOR ROGERS TO GET STOCK. Rogers messed me around XX)

Here's what I get for $43 per month (36 month term):
300 anytime minutes
Unlimited evenings and weekends from 6pm
6GB data
100 out texts and unlimited incoming text North America
caller ID, voicemail, conference call etc.
Cost includes system access and 911

Just ordered the 16G iPhone 4 on-line from the corp dealer for Telus. What a pleasure... no running around to Rogers stores.

The best thing is that I just phoned Rogers to cancel my account (term just came to an end). That felt ever better 

I am done with Rogers with the way they handled the ordering of iPhone 4. I've been with Rogers for 7 yrs and had a good plan due to retention pricing so I really wanted to stay with Rogers but it was like they were making it hard for me to stay with them. 

All I wanted was to order the phone and wait. All the other providers allow you to call or go on-line to order and then wait. The audacity to tell customers to call the Rogers store (or Futureshop / Best Buy) and look for stock. Dang - most stores are so busy with the same calls they don't answer the phone; if you walk in and ask if they have ip4 stock they give you "that" look. Bye bye Rogers. tptptptp

Hello Telus.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

That is a crazy good price. Does your employer pay for part of the plan? I am on their iPhone 60 plan which gives me the same stuff, but that is $60 , then I gave to shell out $15 for unlimited text messaging and call display. And I though I was doing good compared to other networks.


----------



## Julianq101 (Aug 24, 2010)

sheamus said:


> That is a crazy good price. Does your employer pay for part of the plan? I am on their iPhone 60 plan which gives me the same stuff, but that is $60 , then I gave to shell out $15 for unlimited text messaging and call display. And I though I was doing good compared to other networks.


Agreed it's an insane price. When I saw it advertised on our company intranet I thought it was too good to be true.

From what I understand, my employer doesn't pay in toward the plan as a direct subsidy but Telus does supply the company (I work for one of the big banks) with corporate bank paid phones (e.g. blackberry). Telus makes good business from the bank overall, so I am assuming Telus offers our staff some killer prices on non corporate phones as a customer relationship strategy. I'm not complaining.

I'm glad Rogers was so slow in supply otherwise I would have gone through Rogers and I would have been paying around $60 as well.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Lets see when you get the phone.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Great deal, you have to love those corporate plans, I wish I had access to one.


----------



## Julianq101 (Aug 24, 2010)

They are shipping the phone on September 20th and porting of my Rogers number over by September 23rd.
So still some waiting to do but at least I know it's coming and I can get on with my miserable life :lmao: I just hated calling 10 different Rogers stores every morning to ask if they have any stock.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> I am done with Rogers with the way they handled the ordering of iPhone 4


i dont understand this mentality. dont you think rogers wanted to handle the launch better? they simply cannot get enough phones. demand exceeds supply exponentially. think about it for a sec...less people getting phones=less people re-signing contracts=less money for rogers. 

if it were up to them every person in canada who wanted one would have had it on launch day, no?


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Julianq101 said:


> I
> 
> Hello Telus.


and their $750 ECF. Yay!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Julianq101 said:


> They are shipping the phone on September 20th and porting of my Rogers number over by September 23rd.
> So still some waiting to do but at least I know it's coming and I can get on with my miserable life :lmao: I just hated calling 10 different Rogers stores every morning to ask if they have any stock.


Well we will see on Sept 23rd. You are a whole month away. And don't you think Rogers will have stock on Sept 23rd as well. The only thing good is your plan. 

You didn't mention about the data?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

That's an awesome price, too bad I hate Telus Mobility.


----------



## Julianq101 (Aug 24, 2010)

Joker Eh said:


> Well we will see on Sept 23rd. You are a whole month away. And don't you think Rogers will have stock on Sept 23rd as well. The only thing good is your plan.
> 
> You didn't mention about the data?


6GB for data.

And yes, you are correct that Rogers *might* have stock in another few weeks. Might. I was simply tired of calling around and wanted some certainty - it's a personal decision I suppose. I understand why some will prefer to wait.


----------



## Julianq101 (Aug 24, 2010)

broad said:


> i dont understand this mentality. dont you think rogers wanted to handle the launch better? they simply cannot get enough phones. demand exceeds supply exponentially. think about it for a sec...less people getting phones=less people re-signing contracts=less money for rogers.
> 
> if it were up to them every person in canada who wanted one would have had it on launch day, no?


When demand exceeds supply, the fair thing to do is to accept online or call centre back orders. First come, first booked and then served. It's like, "take a number." That's what the other providers are doing. It is fair, controlled, logical and predictable.

Rogers has turned it into a scavenger hunt where luck plays a role: one person (living in the wrong location) might hunt for weeks and come up empty handed while another person gets "lucky" and picks up a handset on the first attempt.

Maybe you now understand my mentality?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Julianq101 said:


> 6GB for data.
> 
> And yes, you are correct that Rogers *might* have stock in another few weeks. Might. I was simply tired of calling around and wanted some certainty - it's a personal decision I suppose. I understand why some will prefer to wait.


But you are waiting. And are you so sure you will get it on the 23rd? And just so you know Rogers does take orders, I know that for a fact.

All telus has done is made you cancel your contract with Rogers and now they have you.

I don't know I am in doubt you will get it on the 23rd or before. Anyone company can spew a date.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

milhaus said:


> and their $750 ECF. Yay!


Their ECF is $400 same as everyone else's.
~S


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

No, Telus is $20 a month (for voice) with no limit to the number of months, unlike Rogers with a $300 limit on voice and $200 limit on data.


----------



## Julianq101 (Aug 24, 2010)

Joker Eh said:


> But you are waiting. And are you so sure you will get it on the 23rd? And just so you know Rogers does take orders, I know that for a fact.
> 
> All telus has done is made you cancel your contract with Rogers and now they have you.
> 
> I don't know I am in doubt you will get it on the 23rd or before. Anyone company can spew a date.


Interesting that you say Rogers takes orders. I called on 4 occasions threatening to cancel and each time they said no ordering allowed or available. So I canceled and placed my order with Telus.

At the end of the day, I have a better plan price and I no longer need to be calling Rogers stores each day hoping to get lucky. Like I said, it's a personal choice.

As for the delivery date - all we can do is see what happens.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Julianq101 said:


> Interesting that you say Rogers takes orders. I called on 4 occasions threatening to cancel and each time they said no ordering allowed or available. So I canceled and placed my order with Telus.
> 
> At the end of the day, I have a better plan price and I no longer need to be calling Rogers stores each day hoping to get lucky. Like I said, it's a personal choice.
> 
> As for the delivery date - all we can do is see what happens.


You have basically exchanged one set of shackles for another. But at least they're nice, new shiny shackles!


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I also doubt Rogers would've matched the plan he got from Telus..


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

The downside to Telus (and Bell), is their lack of EDGE network for fallover when there is no 3G coverage...


----------



## Julianq101 (Aug 24, 2010)

fjnmusic said:


> You have basically exchanged one set of shackles for another. But at least they're nice, new shiny shackles!


Yeah, I cannot argue with that statement. I basically went for the best priced shiny shackle. LOL.

Oh well, when the dust settles I will have a $43 plan with 6GB of data with voice, text etc. Not too bad in shackled terms if you're into bondage.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

dona83 said:


> No, Telus is $20 a month (for voice) with no limit to the number of months, unlike Rogers with a $300 limit on voice and $200 limit on data.


NO. 

Telus is $400, it changed as of a couple months ago.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

maximusbibicus said:


> NO.
> 
> Telus is $400, it changed as of a couple months ago.


I believe you, but this is still on their website: Changing your rate plan |  Billing |  Support |  TELUS Mobility

"If you choose to terminate your service before the end of your contract term, you will be required to pay (as liquidated damages and not as a penalty) a cancellation charge in addition to all other amounts you owe on your bill.

The cancellation charge will be the greater of:

$20 multiplied by the number of months remaining in the contract term, or
$100
As of November 23rd, 2009, if you subscribe to a data service with an email feature and cancel that service within the first 12 months of a 36 month contract term, an additional cancellation charge of $200 will apply.

Cancellation charges must be paid whether the service is terminated by TELUS or you."


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Julianq101 said:


> Yeah, I cannot argue with that statement. I basically went for the best priced shiny shackle. LOL.
> 
> Oh well, when the dust settles I will have a $43 plan with 6GB of data with voice, text etc. Not too bad in shackled terms if you're into bondage.


So it is a $43 plan that includes 6GB? You are not pulling my leg here are you?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Julianq101 said:


> Yeah, I cannot argue with that statement. I basically went for the best priced shiny shackle. LOL.
> 
> Oh well, when the dust settles I will have a $43 plan with 6GB of data with voice, text etc. Not too bad in shackled terms if you're into bondage.


Pretty nice, as shackles go.


----------



## Julianq101 (Aug 24, 2010)

Joker Eh said:


> So it is a $43 plan that includes 6GB? You are not pulling my leg here are you?


No leg pulling. It's $43 plus tax. 

The reason for the low price is because it is corporate plan. The carrier (in this case Telus) supplies plans at a reduced cost to the employees of the corporate customer. In this example my employer (a bank) is the big corporate customer. We give Telus a lot of business because the bank has several thousand blackberry corporate users and a few thousand employees who need remote telephonic contact so the bank buys and pays for regular cell plans too. Many employees do international travel for work and run up huge roving account bills. All adds up to millions of dollars a year for Telus and Rogers (the 2 suppliers to my bank). 

To enhance the relationship with the bank, Telus is offering the employees of the bank several discounted PRIVATE voice and data plans. The offer is not paid or subsidised by the bank but Telus does it to cement the relationship. That includes the $43 voice & 6GB data plan for iphones. And the agency (who actually supplies the bank with handsets and does the shipping) told me that they have iP4 stock regularly and will ship the handset to me on Sept 20th (3 days before my Rogers account closes).

And BTW - Rogers does not give our employees any corporate discounts or special treatment.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Julianq101 said:


> No leg pulling. It's $43 plus tax.
> 
> The reason for the low price is because it is corporate plan. The carrier (in this case Telus) supplies plans at a reduced cost to the employees of the corporate customer. In this example my employer (a bank) is the big corporate customer. We give Telus a lot of business because the bank has several thousand blackberry corporate users and a few thousand employees who need remote telephonic contact so the bank buys and pays for regular cell plans too. Many employees do international travel for work and run up huge roving account bills. All adds up to millions of dollars a year for Telus and Rogers (the 2 suppliers to my bank).
> 
> ...


WOW!

Well that my friend is a good deal then, I would have to say and would make me switch thats for sure. Because I know Rogers retentions dept would not match that offer. 

How big of a corporation do you have to be to get that deal?


----------



## crodrigues (Feb 7, 2005)

Well not sure how good that plan really is. $43 plus taxes but he is lacking:
- Unlimited txt messages.
- Unlimited picture/video messages (what trust me you do use when you have the iPhone 4 - it is a great way to show something to someone - example, sending a pic to the wife about a product and she sees if she likes or not so you can buy on the spot).

I have all that he got on this 'corporate' plan and more:
- 200 more minutes (500 total).
- Unlimited txt/pic/video messaging.
And I pay $37 more. The unlimited text alone is a $10 a month. Add to that the unlimited pic/video and 200 minutes more and I do agree this plan is a good deal but nothing incredible.
I had to call Rogers and tell them I was going to leave them (what means they would lose close to $8,000 a year on business from me - that is what I spend yearly on Cable/Home Phone/Wireless/Internet). They changed all my plans to match and beat anything the competition could offer.
If this plan was $30, sure that would be a steal. 
$43 for a company with 1,000+ devices on their network still sounds like a ripoff to me.

CR


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

crodrigues said:


> Well not sure how good that plan really is. $43 plus taxes but he is lacking:
> - Unlimited txt messages.
> - Unlimited picture/video messages (what trust me you do use when you have the iPhone 4 - it is a great way to show something to someone - example, sending a pic to the wife about a product and she sees if she likes or not so you can buy on the spot).
> 
> ...


He has $30 6GB Data option included.


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

Picture and Video messages just count as data usage. I don't have any pic/video messaging specific plan and I send them all the time.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Treef said:


> Picture and Video messages just count as data usage. I don't have any pic/video messaging specific plan and I send them all the time.


sorry they don't at least not on rogers mms pic/video is extra not part of data, i know i have been charged.


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> sorry they don't at least not on rogers mms pic/video is extra not part of data, i know i have been charged.


Strange. I'm on Rogers too and have never been charged. Good old consistent Rogers!


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

Treef said:


> Strange. I'm on Rogers too and have never been charged. Good old consistent Rogers!


Did some investigating...
The text message plan I've had since the first iPhone (when I was told about MMS counting as data) was, somewhere along the line, changed to a "messaging bundle" which now includes pic/video messages.

Sorry for the confusion. I hadn't noticed because nothing from my end had changed.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

crodrigues said:


> Well not sure how good that plan really is. $43 plus taxes but he is lacking:
> - Unlimited txt messages.
> - Unlimited picture/video messages (what trust me you do use when you have the iPhone 4 - it is a great way to show something to someone - example, sending a pic to the wife about a product and she sees if she likes or not so you can buy on the spot).
> 
> ...


Are you crazy? $43 for his bundle is great! the 6GB of data alone is $30...he's getting a very good phone plan for $13 more!

I hate contracts, but i'd sign that for 3 years in a second.


----------



## Julianq101 (Aug 24, 2010)

I suppose each of us have a picture of what a good price is. I'm very happy with the offer. I actually use very little talk time but I do need lots of data so the 6gb is plenty. I dont need more talk time and dont text that much either. Overall good option for me.

On the topic of retentions, it's a hit or miss - depends on the agent you talk to. I was with Rogers 6 years and my contract was done. When I called to cancel (I was pissed at getting messed around) I thought they would "make a plan" to keep me. They didn't XX) But lucky for me, just after cancelling, my employer got this deal offer from Telus so it ended well.

BTW - someone asked how many employees needed. We are 20,000+


----------



## IcedUpSquirrel (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Telus plan*

Are you per chance a RBC employee? I'm currently a RBC employee and I know we have plans with Telus/Rogers/Bell, but apparently not for the iPhone. Booo.


----------



## Julianq101 (Aug 24, 2010)

No, not RBC...

BTW - originally Telus also wouldn't offer iphone to our bank. I spoke to 2 people at Telus who said no. I tried a 3rd person who said yes (I got hold of the actual account manager).

So maybe you should ask around.

PS: they confirmed that they are shipping the phone today  So glad that I never spent the last month running around from Rogers store to Rogers store. Still cant believe Rogers doesn't do a waiting list.


----------



## Julianq101 (Aug 24, 2010)

Phone arrived via Purolator a few minutes ago. :clap:
At long last I can say I am the proud owner of the iPhone 4. 
Will play around with it on my way home tonight on the GO Train


----------

